# Cranberry's gallery topic (free sketches from time to time).



## Cranberry (Jul 21, 2017)

This is the topic, in which I'd like to share work in progress or done pictures. Im new to anthro, so I need a lot of work to practice things I would love to learn.
I'll draw mostly anthro in suggestive or NSFW. After I draw few examples of my work, I'm gonna open commissions. In the meantime Im gonna ask you about prices you'd spend on my commissions, if you had enough money.

Stay in tune, cause sometimes when Im bored and have no character to draw, Im gonna write here and ask about some characters to draw. Just remember: Im gonna mention I want to draw something for free, please - do not ask for it when Im not intrested in drawing.

For now I leave here one WIP. I'd love to hear your suggestions about how is it going for now


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 22, 2017)

You've got me interested. I'll keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Cranberry (Jul 22, 2017)

Sure thing!

Another part, starting to shadow:




Just need to add more hard shades to it, then do hair, eyes, nails... etc. How does it look at the moment? Any suggestions?


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 22, 2017)

She's amazing already!
Um. Shading on the pillows and give her a shadow.


----------



## Cranberry (Jul 23, 2017)

She's done! You can see it on my FA account here: www.furaffinity.net: Sexy Doe Lady by CranberryART






If anybody would be intrested in commissions, simply PM me. Be prepared that I dont have any other examples than the Lady above!


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 23, 2017)

She is very lovely! What a great piece!
I can give you ideas for more examples if you like. How about something with two characters?


----------



## Cranberry (Jul 23, 2017)

I'd apprecieate some ideas. Right now I'm drawing NSFW female anthro canine for auction. After it Im not sure what should I do next, so it'll be really helpful.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 23, 2017)

I have lots of characters from my stories that can use a bit of art. So did you want an idea with a couple? NSFW or no?

I suggest Charlotte for your doe's name~


----------



## Cranberry (Jul 23, 2017)

I'd your idea, but not neccesserily your characters. At the moment I do auctions so I'll just put non-character antho in certain pose and see what people bid. 

Nah, Charlotte doesnt seem like a good name for her.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 23, 2017)

Okay, so pose ideas. Some of my favorites: 

Kissing
Cuddling
Dinner Date
Movie Night
Oral Sex
Knotting (If the male is a canine)
All Fours
Breeding (The male cumming inside the female with an X-Ray scene of sperm fusing w/ ovum.)
Breeding Orgy
Marking a mate (Biting the neck during sex to claim a mate.)

There are so many setting ideas if you are doing a good background. You can combine a setting or a scene with a hot sexy pose and make something there.


----------



## Synthetic fluttershy (Jul 24, 2017)

I'd love if you commission my nine tailed wolf charrie <3


----------



## Cranberry (Jul 25, 2017)

Synthetic fluttershy said:


> I'd love if you commission my nine tailed wolf charrie <3



With pleasure!  If you're intrested, simply write to me on pm!



Grimm Hund said:


> Okay, so pose ideas. Some of my favorites:
> 
> Kissing
> Cuddling
> ...



Definitely gonna consider that. Thank you for help! For now I've done sketch for NSFW auction. Link is here, if you're intrested to look: (CLICK! NSFW 18+ CAREFUL!)


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks good so far! I wish you luck!


----------



## Cranberry (Jul 26, 2017)

Okay, I did oral one. Here's the link to pic: CAREFUL! NSFW 18+!


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 26, 2017)

That's some multitasking right there.


----------



## Cranberry (Jul 28, 2017)

Okay. Right now Im drawing closed auction. Looks like it now: (NSFW Open only 18+!)

Anyone intrested in commission? There's one slot cheaper (20$)


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 28, 2017)

I wish i had the cash. Your style is really good!


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 28, 2017)

Dang. What program do you use (The one I use is trash and cant even shade or do gradients)


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 29, 2017)

When the poll says a full picture does that mean a full body sketch/line art, a full body picture with color, or a full body picture with color and shading? I assumed the last.


----------



## Cranberry (Jul 30, 2017)

Grimm Hund said:


> I wish i had the cash. Your style is really good!



Thanks!



It'sBlitz said:


> Dang. What program do you use (The one I use is trash and cant even shade or do gradients)



Photoshop CC 2015;



KiokuChan said:


> When the poll says a full picture does that mean a full body sketch/line art, a full body picture with color, or a full body picture with color and shading? I assumed the last.



Fullbody, linearted and colored picture with shadows and simple bg.


----------



## Cranberry (Aug 7, 2017)

One picture done. NSFW 18+ Suel YCH.

And second one in lineart phase. NSFW 69 Serenity YCH.


----------



## Cranberry (Aug 12, 2017)

Newest update on Serenity's commish!
NSFW! Click


----------



## Cranberry (Sep 3, 2017)

Another picture done, this time femboy nude.
NSFW! Click


----------

